# Dual Deck Center Console Insert for Tesla Model 3 and Model Y



## EVANNEX (Feb 22, 2017)

*For more information go to:*
https://evannex.com/products/dual-deck-center-console-insert-for-tesla-model-3-and-model-y

*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off $50 or more.*

Dual Deck Center Console Insert (DD-CCI) transforms your Model 3 or Model Y Center Console Storage box into a multi-layered storage space where your stuff is organized and accessible. It allows you to organize the storage box so that infrequently used items can be hidden at the bottom, while commonly used items can be found without difficulty and sit within easy reach on the top deck insert.







The EVANNEX DD-CCI has been custom-designed to fit the interior dimensions of your Model 3 and Model Y center console storage space. It complements the look and feel of OEM interior materials while enhancing the interior aesthetics and function of your Model 3 and Model Y center console.

The size of the Model 3 and Model Y OEM Center Console Storage space is both an advantage and a disadvantage. It's big and deep, meaning that as you place things inside, they drop to the bottom. Over time, items are covered by other items. When that happens (and it will), it's often difficult to locate the item you need, not to mention potentially dangerous to do so while driving.

​The DD-CCI allows you to create two layers of organized storage space, rather than one deep, somewhat cavernous box. Infrequently used items can be stored out of sight at the bottom of the OEM storage box. The DD-CCI deck sits securely above those items, allowing you to store more frequently used things in an organized and easily accessible manner.

The EVANNEX Dual Deck Center Console Insert has been custom-designed to fit the interior dimensions of the Model 3 and Model Y center console storage box. It installs without tools, requires no screws or other fasteners, yet remains firmly in place. It is virtually indistinguishable from the OEM interior of the Model 3 and Model Y center console.














  




​
*USE CODE: KITTY5 to receive $5 off $50 or more.*

*For more information go to:*
https://evannex.com/products/dual-deck-center-console-insert-for-tesla-model-3-and-model-y

*For any questions and/or inquiries, please email us at:*
[email protected]


----------

